# Now it's my E-MAIL



## HANGEYE (Feb 9, 2017)

When I go to my E-MAIL, it askes me to enter my Network Password. When I do it says Login Failed. Maybe I forgt my password or something. With my VERY LIMITED knowledge of computers, I'm stuck. I've tried everything I can think of but don't want to try something that will just make things worse. Can any someone push me in the right direction?


----------



## DaleH (Feb 9, 2017)

Who are you using for email? AOL, Yahoo, Gmail, other?

Most sites have a feature right near the login giving the option to prompt for your Username or Password or Both. See picture. When I say 'prompt', if the site makes used of security questions that you had filled in when you set up your account, you might get a question like "Make of your 1st car" or "Favorite animal" or "Name of your 1st pet".

Let us know your email HOST (not your address, less the part after the '@' symbol) and I'm sure we'll be able to help you out.


----------



## DaleH (Feb 9, 2017)

Even this website has the '"Forgot my ... " link near the login, see picture.


----------



## HANGEYE (Feb 9, 2017)

I did that "forgot my pass word" and it wants me to enter my ... user account ... if I remember correctly but I don't seem to have that right either. I've had this account for many years and don't remember the answers to the questions thay are asking. (and if I wrote this info on a piece of paper, well I have no idea where it would be #-o )


----------



## Jim (Feb 9, 2017)

Are you having issues with this site or another site?


----------



## HANGEYE (Feb 9, 2017)

No issues with anything else, just E-MAIL.


----------



## stinkfoot (Feb 10, 2017)

What is your email. ie, who is the provider?https://support.office.com/en-us/ar...d-prompt-8767a67f-7a02-4d49-87d6-b5f4b404a04b


----------



## HANGEYE (Feb 12, 2017)

I guess my outlook E-Mail is over and done with for some reason. Had a conference call with a tech and still a no go. He gave me a phone number for Microsoft that I will try on Monday but it dosen't sound promising. Wish me luck. If the call to Microsoft (888-665-4228) dosent solve the problem, I guess I'll have to buy a new machine. Probably not a bad idea as this one is about 8 years old. Thanks to those that gave me ideas on how to try to fix the problem.


----------



## stinkfoot (Feb 12, 2017)

You don't need a new machine you need a new email.


----------



## richg99 (Feb 12, 2017)

You might consider opening a new Gmail account. 

If you put your contacts into Gmail, it will remember all of them, and automatically recover them from the Cloud (for free) when you lose, break or replace your present machine.

I run Chrome as my browser. Also, when you get that set up, and your machine asks you if you want to REMEMBER THE PASSWORD ON THIS SITE...check YES. 
It remembers all of the passwords on all of the sites (no banking information is ever on my machines).

I can go look up my forgotten passwords easily enough, too. The only one that I have to remember is my Google password. I can tape that to the front of my machine if I want to, since the machine stays at home.

richg99


----------



## KMixson (Feb 12, 2017)

richg99 said:


> You might consider opening a new Gmail account.
> 
> If you put your contacts into Gmail, it will remember all of them, and automatically recover them from the Cloud (for free) when you lose, break or replace your present machine.
> 
> ...



You can even import e-mail that you receive in other accounts to your g-mail account automatically after setting it up. Then you can go into g-mail and read all of your mail in one place. One reminder, It may take a minute to fetch it from your other e-mail account to your g-mail account.


----------



## gnappi (Jun 20, 2017)

New machine, nah open a Gmail for free, or for a few bucks a month I use earthlink.net and Gmail as my andriod account


----------



## gnappi (Mar 27, 2019)

Fast forward nearly two years, and Earthlink sold my email address to thousands of marketing firms and not long after my last post I started receiving hundreds of spam Emails daily. I couldn't keep up with it, and their "support" folks would do nothing, so I closed my account I had for some 20-30 years and got a Gmail account. 

Unlike others I never let a browser or online entity store passwords.


----------



## richg99 (Mar 27, 2019)

Sorry to hear about your experience. It would be a PIA to change my present email address.

I use Gmail and I have to say Spam has dropped off recently. 

I also have an old Yahoo account. At first, I was getting a half dozen Spam emails daily on it. I religiously marked each one Spam, and they are down to one a week now. I think some smart person is now marking the ISP, rather than just the individual sender of Spam.

I think that the companies that sell your name also don't block the buyers from Spamming you. Honor among thieves, I'd say.


----------



## el_cheapo (Mar 27, 2019)

richg99 said:


> Sorry to hear about your experience. It would be a PIA to change my present email address.
> 
> I use Gmail and I have to say Spam has dropped off recently.
> 
> ...




Google has really good spam filters, the only things that come through are things i've legitmately "asked" for. Stuff like cheaper than dirt fliers, home depot ads etc. You can always click unsubscribe on the bottom of a credible companies ad and they'll actually do it. If they don't then mark it as spam.


----------

